# A Promise of Spring - original acoustic music by Jessica Peterson and Paul Roberts



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

A Promise of Spring





Jessica Peterson: 1942 Silver Flute, Ralph Sweet Eb Keyless Wood Flute
Paul Roberts: Stefan Sobell Banjo Lute, Cello Banjo, Sitar

Music for Wellbeing is an offering of music and small miracles from the Rocky Mountains:
an orchestration of nature videography and original acoustic music composed and produced by Jessica Peterson and Paul Roberts. All videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz_hIt7ZypZiyOSWzFyY08g/videos 
Channel Playlist


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you really believe this is "Classical" music?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vasks said:


> Do you really believe this is "Classical" music?


Probably just a promo post I'm guessing.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> Probably just a promo post I'm guessing.


Their second one, but who's counting. 

I just asked the question because it would be like me posting my work on a country music website. Why do it? Or do they really believe it's Classical?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

..lol, I'd love to see the comments on_ that_ posting. You make a fair point though.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I like this. It doesn't matter (to me) if it's classical music or not.


----------



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

nikola said:


> I like this. It doesn't matter (to me) if it's classical music or not.


Nikola, I'm gratified that you like it. Thank you very much for your supportive comment.

Paul


----------

